# Solana



## carlito84

Il contesto è una casa in un condominio con un cortile in cortina.
Potrebbe essere un terrazzo, ma non siamo all'ultimo piano, un balcone o una veranda, ma non mi convince. Suggerimenti per una soluzione migliore?

Questa è la definizione sul dizionario della Academia Canaria de la Lengua (il racconto è ambientato alle Canarie):


solana. 
1. f. Espacio o terraza junto a la cocina, que da hacia el exterior o hacia un patio interior, y que se usa fundamentalmente para lavar y tender la ropa.


----------



## Agró

solana: _*solario*_


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Agró  

También "solarium" en italiano.


----------



## carlito84

Agró said:


> solana: _*solario*_


¿Y se usa también referiendose en una casa moderna? Los diccionarios dicen que es una parte caracteristica de las casas en el periodo del Imperio Romano...


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao ragazzi, 

più che altro, in base alla descrizione fornitaci, direi che si tratta di una veranda o, nei condomini, di un terrazzino.



> Espacio o *terraza junto a la cocina*, que da hacia el exterior o hacia un patio interior, y que se usa fundamentalmente *para lavar y tender la ropa*.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Spirit  

Hai ragione, mi sa che lo Zanichelli ha frainteso ...  

Carlito, ma cos'è "un cortile in cortina"?


----------



## Neuromante

carlito84 said:


> ¿Y se usa también refiriéndose a una casa moderna? Los diccionarios dicen que es una parte característica de las casas del periodo del Imperio Romano...


Te hago unas correcciones, pero tú a cambio me tienes que decir de qué libro se trata.

Por cierto: La definición del diccionario es impecable.


----------



## Geviert

Il termine solana appartiene allo spagnolo standard. Se hai bisogno, Carlito, di cogliere una varietà, un _modismo _o un giro particolare dello spagnolo canario, allora l'accademia in questione ti può servire, altrimenti direi di no e farei proprio a meno. Per quanto riguarda il termine in italiano, sarei d'accordo con il mio caro amico Spirit : terrazino (se è un condominio).

Ps. Ciao Anita.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Geviert!  

Sì, "terrazzino" mi pare una buona soluzione!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Un "terrazino" puede tener techo?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Neuromante  

"Terra*z*zino" ... Si, puede tener techo, pero creo que debería entenderse más como "Espacio junto a la cocina ..." 
Según mi parecer, Carlito, tendría que utilizar la palabra original "solana" y explicar con una nota lo que es.


----------



## francisgranada

Hola, An(n)a 

Estoy de acuerdo, la mejor solución es utilizar la palabra original. Además, en el justo contexto, esa palabra puede ser perfectamente comprensible también para un italiano (ve lo dico io  ...). Me parace mejor dejar _solana _que substituirla con algo que no expresa exactamente la misma idea.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Francis querido!  

Gracias por tu comentario!


----------



## francisgranada

Anja.Ann said:


> Gracias por tu comentario!


De nada, carissima 

P.S. Ho letto da qualche parte che nello spagnolo esiste un'abitudine speciale: all'inizio d'una frase esclamativa si mette un segno che e simile alla "i" ma è spostato un po' verso giù .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hehehe  ...  ma il mio pc si impalla ogni volta che uso i caratteri della barra WR!


----------



## francisgranada

Solo shkerzavo  ...
(a proposito, un consiglio: basta aspettare 3-6 minuti e il pc si riprende, e poi se riprovi subito, allora dovrebbe funzionare ... )


----------

